# Zack Khan pic from his recent USA tour



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

As some of you know I run Zack's website and stuff but I just have to post about a screen grab from his most recent video blog (http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry89.asp):










Massive!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not human

animal!!!!!!!!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

zaks a beasttttt


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

this guy is one funny fuker


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dem boulder shoulders


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

the guy is a f*cking beast!!!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

he is looking freaking awesome


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

MONSTER


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I bet that's the only top that fits him. Must be a ****ing nightmare clothes shopping.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

love it... the big ZKK !!!! bummberclaaats !!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

waddy9494 said:


> I bet that's the only top that fits him. Must be a ****ing nightmare clothes shopping.


lol  Well luckily we make his own clothing line


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> love it... the big ZKK !!!! bummberclaaats !!!


lol! If you don't know, now you know!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what a tank! but bet he struggles to wash his back in the shower


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

defdaz said:


> lol  Well luckily we make his own clothing line


do you really mate ???

can we buy from you ???


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> do you really mate ???
> 
> can we buy from you ???


http://zackkingkhan.com/Store.aspx?c=3

I'm sure I could get you a discount mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

kingdale said:


> what a tank! but bet he struggles to wash his back in the shower


No he doesnt mate, if you check his Fb page hes nabbed one of them sexy gaspari girls....lucky git


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

His facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/ZackKhanFanClub


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Look at his ARMS! He's a real monster


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Defdaz, any idea when Zack will be back in the UK?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Sarah McLean haha yeah she's real pretty!

Zack is a monster and I love his blogs. Contemplated paying for th one to one sessions not really for the training just to share thoughts but it ain't cheap!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good on the guy for getting so huge but I have grown to hate this sort of look.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Defdaz, any idea when Zack will be back in the UK?


He's back mate  We started selling the new clothes line on Monday!

PS Everyone, there's a competition on the fan page to win a ZKK Hoodie, beanie, t-shirt, vest as well as a signed photo and some nutrex goodies!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fleg said:


> Sarah McLean haha yeah she's real pretty!
> 
> Zack is a monster and I love his blogs. Contemplated paying for th one to one sessions not really for the training just to share thoughts but it ain't cheap!


*cough* http://zackkingkhan.com/Store.aspx?c=2

Do it....


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

defdaz said:


> *cough* http://zackkingkhan.com/Store.aspx?c=2
> 
> Do it....


Do many go for this?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, normally they tend to email Zack and sort it out directly. Email him maybe. [email protected]


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, Defdaz is Khan going to compete this year?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He's hoping to Lockon, yes! Towards the end of the year.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

defdaz said:


> *cough* http://zackkingkhan.com/Store.aspx?c=2
> 
> Do it....


Seriously how many takers does he get with this?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww what show? I think he'll be at the body power show in Birm. Interesting to see him compared to phil heath and branch


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What I'm trying to say is, he's fcuking huge!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

It's funny how much he resembles me

Before I started lifting


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He's too big! I hope he doesnt become the new Paul Dillet!










LOOOOL


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

last pic looks like it about to go off lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Lockon, Zack actually has a back and can pose without shaking like a leaf. ;


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Zack comes across really well seems like a sound bloke. Didnt know he has full time job aswell far play to him. My rating of him goes up everytime I see his vids.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Its a pleasure to watch Zack he"s so down to earth he has the genetics of a Mr O winner & I"m routing for him all the way to the title.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

what are his legs looking like at the moment? Has he been able to train them hard since his injury?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Crazy size, i actually got in to a debate with that man over this picture of a cat, and i'm being 100% serious:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think the training sessions are too badly priced!

PTs at my old gym charged about £20 for an hour session and were pretty clueless. If you book 10 with Zak they work out at 40 quid each which although expensive, you know you will get the good stuff! He will obviously talk openly about his gear use as well!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Do u rlly think he will talk openly about gear? Sure he will talk openly about gear but not what he takes....


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Hes awesome!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Raptor, you're a strange lad. 

Readyandwaiting, yep I've seen them and the gits legs are already way bigger than mine  :lol: He's back squatting etc. He's just taking his time, no point rushing and reinjuring himself. He's still pretty young (same age as Phil Heath I think).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Raptor, you're a strange lad.


I'm being serious lol, i posted a link of that car on an interesting status about training he did on Facebook and he thought i was saying "this is not relevant to my interests" and basically told me to not post on his page if i have no interest

EDIT: Cat not car


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Huge!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

How old is Zack?

Any ideas as to what doses he cycles? would be interesting to know what a beast of his size takes... :thumbup1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How old is Zack?
> 
> Any ideas as to what doses he cycles? would be interesting to know what a beast of his size takes... :thumbup1:


I think he's just turned 17 and just takes DAT DER CREATINE!

I'm sorry........

I dunno


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I think he's just turned 17 and just takes DAT DER CREATINE!
> 
> I'm sorry........
> 
> I dunno


You mean dat dere CELLTECH  .....i think hes 30+...not sure maybe someone else will know.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Must be early 30s?

Just seen a pic of him in a mag actually alongside some udos oil with what looks like a hospital tag round his wrist? Lol wtf??


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

his d.o.b is 1980


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fleg said:


> Must be early 30s?
> 
> Just seen a pic of him in a mag actually alongside some udos oil with what looks like a hospital tag round his wrist? Lol wtf??


No, it's the wrist band you wear at the British UKBFF, the photo was taken back-stage after he'd won and just turned pro...


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Lockon said:


> Aww what show? I think he'll be at the body power show in Birm. Interesting to see him compared to phil heath and branch


He will dwarf them in stature and mass (and all other pros I've met, Freeman, Cutler, Wolf etc..). Whether he's gonna reach their level is to be seen though (not that i'd write him off, we'll just have to see). BTW though, he's a monster and a nice guy from what I gathered when I've seen him.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to see him up his chest game, hams/legs.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I want to see him up his chest game, hams/legs.


I'll be sure to tell him.  :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Defdaz: any chance you could ask Zack to join ukm? Would be great to have him on here... :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ckin beast man, watched all his blog videos so far what a G


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

defdaz said:


> I'll be sure to tell him.  :lol:


make sure you do.

Carve it into his skin with a rusty bread knife, he'll never forget


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Zack is an absolute beast and i love watching his blogs, funny cvnt! :lol:

Such a shame he had that horrible injury/s but hopefully he can get his legs good enough again to match his monstrous upper body. I so badly want to see him go head to head with the top guys!


----------

